# Are Uukha limbs overrated?



## Viper1

EG - 

Painful truth is that you will never out shoot the limbs you currently own.

At 36#, speed is one of the last things you need to worry about. In other words, as long as you can reach your target, a faster arrows doesn't really buy you much.

Going to "better" limbs, is really more about finding limbs that you "like" and increase performance.
Since pretty much all current production limbs are quite good, what you're getting with higher end limbs is a more custom feel to the shot. 
If you can describe what you want in a limb, that you believe your current ones aren't giving you, that could be a start.

Now, I certainly have my favorites, but that will most likely have no bearing on you.
IOWs, be careful when people start telling you what "they" like, especially if you've never seen them shoot.

The old thing about trying out a few different types and seeing what you like still holds. 
Yes, if you have limited access to other shooters or equipment, that may not be easy. 

That may not be the answer you wanted, but it's the most honest you're going to get.

Viper1 out.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

You may find your Soul limbs to be just as smooth as the Uukha's. What you will find with the Uukha limbs is a superior torsional stability. Speed of a limb is not the most critical factor to consider. I've found the Uukha's to be similar in spreed to other top end limbs. I shoot the VX 1000 with the normal profile. I've also owned the UX 100 with a normal profile. You'll get more speed out of the X Curve profile, but for me, I did not prefer that. 

Bottom line is Uukha produces a high quality limb. There is no magic to them and they are worthy of consideration. You will notice a marked difference in how they, or any other top end limb, performs at distance in comparison to the Soul limbs, which I also own and shoot indoors.


----------



## aavaaz

I can personally attest to the torsional rigidity of uukha vx 1000, vx+ and XX at the power curve and tips. Up until I started using Uukha, I was a Border Hex die hard fan and the torsional rigidity on those was superb but not like the Uukhas. Currently there is nothing out there than can come close to the Flagship Uukha's. There is however one caveat. Uukha's manufacturing process is unique.The Ultra High modulus dry carbon is infused at the molecular level under heat and pressure, akin to making zirconium. Quite unlike laminated hi-modulus, in the same way as a Ferrari's carbon driveshaft is made. So the surface is so hard and impervious that the Environment Friendly PU finish that Uukha uses does not adhere to the limb surface (chemical bonding). As a result, the finish flakes of in high traffic areas such as the mounting area and string loop shoulder area. This is only cosmetic as the carbon is impact and moisture proof and will never stop me from buying and using Uukha which are only a couple of hundred USD more than other high end limbs despite their space age material and manufacturing process. All the best.


----------



## MontiArnold

„Is there a real difference in performance between ux100 and hx10 or are we already in the regime of diminishing returns?“

For me there is no difference between ux100 snd the vx1000.

Uukha s are great but expect no wonders.


----------



## aavaaz

Viper1 said:


> EG -
> 
> Painful truth is that you will never out shoot the limbs you currently own.
> 
> At 36#, speed is one of the last things you need to worry about. In other words, as long as you can reach your target, a faster arrows doesn't really buy you much.
> 
> Going to "better" limbs, is really more about finding limbs that you "like" and increase performance.
> Since pretty much all current production limbs are quite good, what you're getting with higher end limbs is a more custom feel to the shot.
> If you can describe what you want in a limb, that you believe your current ones aren't giving you, that could be a start.
> 
> Now, I certainly have my favorites, but that will most likely have no bearing on you.
> IOWs, be careful when people start telling you what "they" like, especially if you've never seen them shoot.
> 
> The old thing about trying out a few different types and seeing what you like still holds.
> Yes, if you have limited access to other shooters or equipment, that may not be easy.
> 
> That may not be the answer you wanted, but it's the most honest you're going to get.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Very wise and knowledgeable response by Viper, as always....


----------



## ukxbow

I can only speak of the Ex1 Evo 2 limbs, which I own and they’re amazing. I have used various carbon/foam limbs up to an including MK Mach X and there’s something about the Uukhas that I plain love. Once the brace height is sorted, they’re so quiet and the bow so smooth. Vibration is super low and I find I shoot better groups more easily due to the smooth draw and torsional stiffness. They’re a big improvement on the Fivics Vellators they replaced. My Mach X are also superb, but completely different in character. They’re much more aggressive and quicker - definitely more of a ‘Formula 1’ feel. The Uukhas seem quick enough and mine surprised me with needing a weaker arrow than the draw weight would normally suggest with laminated limbs.

For the price of the Ex1 Evo 2s I think they’re quite special..... but you might not think so! I was shooting well with my Vellators (which were on the same riser as the Evo2s are now) but it has taken me only a month of tweaking to realise that I am able to get a bit more consistency and enjoyment from the Uukhas. The enjoyment comes not only from their feel (which I personally love), but the results I get. Shooting well has never been easier. Theyre no silver bullet, but I felt the Vellators lacked a bit of torsional stiffness and they felt a little too relaxed/lethargic at full draw. The Uukhas have given me exactly what I wanted and I don’t see myself ever selling them.


----------



## Timevoid

Im in the same situation got black flash marked 36lbs, cranked down to 40lbs. I order a pair of dirt cheap 48Lbs limbs to work on my back tention and stability. 

In future when im steady as a rock like i am with my 30lbs limbs but at 40lbs, i will buy some expensive limbs at around 550 euro. 
Either i go with: Border archery ILF CV, or Samick Masters or Wiavis One wood. Still not sure if i want wood or foam. Love the calmness of wood. Foam are alot more snappier and feels more harsh and uncontrolled. And can get even worse with mercury strings.
For me its like comparing shooting a shotgun to a target rifle. More control gives better accuracy. Faster is not always better. Pick what suits you.

No reson to buy limbs more expensive. Only reson to exceed 500+ Euro if you suffer from permanent injury and still want do archery and want some soft and forgiving limbs that are super fast.


----------



## EvilGarfield

Thank you all for your answers.

Viper :
I was expecting an answer like that from you or one of the other good archers from this forum. I think too that people have the impression that gear will suddenly make them do quantum leaps in their scores. The reason I ask is because there seem to be a consensus on uukha limb being very good but I could not find any concrete metrics to prove that. I really wish there were more scientific testing of gear in archery. I guess that's my engineer side showing up. 

To others :
So apparently, torsional stability is the main advantage they bring. I've read in some other threads that too much torsional stiffness would make the limbs more unforgiving whereas you seem to describe that as a quality. Is there a point where there is too much stiffness?

I think I'll keep my current limbs that I really like (and seem to be greatly regarded by other too) and see if I can find some archers around me that would be willing to let me try their equipment or comparison. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker

Are Uukha limbs overrated? 

Simple answer - yes.


----------



## GoldArcher403

limbwalker said:


> Are Uukha limbs overrated?
> 
> Simple answer - yes.


Not very helpful. Just sounds like bias to me. Maybe provide some info as to why?


----------



## limbwalker

rjbishop said:


> Not very helpful. Just sounds like bias to me. Maybe provide some info as to why?


bias? LOL I couldn't care less what "brand" limbs I shoot so long as they are good. 

Uukha is shaping up to be the new Border. Let me know when you see them on the medal platform at the Olympic games.


----------



## GoldArcher403

I dont say any limbs is magical but I will say that Uukha limbs shoot like no other and have always been my go to limb.

You want concrete stats as to why theyre better but that isnt really possible, nor is it possible with any limbs. I'm not aware of any company that release any graphed out information on how their limb compares to others. How does one quantify the "better" limb when there is a high variability human behind it? Uukha does provide some rule of thumb estimates for speed but theyre just that, estimates. Every archer is different and influences the bow differently so you cant give a flat statistic of how much faster or how much more accurate it will be. I will say from my own experience though, going from 38# SF limbs to 38# Uukha Vx1000's, my sight marks at 70 changed considerably, even with all other variables constant. Same arrows, same riser, same everything, my 70m mark rose on the sight scale about a quarter inch. They are certainly gave me more juice down range despite the draw weight being the same. Realistically though, speed is for ego maniacs and doesnt mean a thing. As long as you can reach the target, it doesnt matter. A good archer will shoot 10s no matter what.


----------



## GoldArcher403

limbwalker said:


> bias? LOL I couldn't care less what "brand" limbs I shoot so long as they are good.
> 
> Uukha is shaping up to be the new Border. Let me know when you see them on the medal platform at the Olympic games.



Have you shot them?


----------



## limbwalker

rjbishop said:


> Have you shot them?


Yup. And I was shocked to learn that - just like Border limbs - they aren't magic.


----------



## GoldArcher403

limbwalker said:


> Yup. And I was shocked to learn that - just like Border limbs - they aren't magic.


Well, no one said they were magical really. 

Any plenty of archers on the world cup circuit are using them. Just because the celebrity archers over here dont doesnt correlate to them not being good limbs.


----------



## Greencb

We did see Uukha limbs make 2 podium places at the Lancaster Classic. 

You can see the performance, sound and Draw Force at www.TheTradLab.com 

EX1s are a great limb for the $$$.


----------



## limbwalker

The question was if they are overrated. 

The answer to that, based purely on the fanboy to podium ratio, is yes. 

Perhaps that will change. Good for Uukha if it does.


----------



## aavaaz

Well that is what people who drive a corvette say about a 911 - overrated. Corvette is a fine car but it will never be a Porsche. Shooting an Uukha limb for trial is one thing. Shooting 200-250 arrows a day with them is another. That is when the archer really appreciates the crisp shot and excellent feed back. It’s like a fine supercar chassis which communicates everything relevant about the road surface and filters out unwanted chatter. Because of their superb torsional rigidity, you are supposed to use a more flexible arrow spine (lower). So you can shoot a lighter arrow (90% of lighter spines also render lighter arrows, although in some case that is not true) for faster results. UUkhas are expensive because they are made in France from top of the line dry carbon using a very unique and costly technique and the manufacturer does not pass them around for free, like Hoyt and W&W(made in China) do. In fact they sponsor very few archers. So that is the reason for not being on the podium. Uukha is also a new company so wait a few years before talking about medals and podiums. If Brady got his hands on XX or VX’s he would win just as much with them as he does with Hoyt. So the podium thing is a weak argument. Speaking of selling cheap fabric under dim lighting, Hoyt’s new Velos limbs stack like crazy and are the opposite of smooth. They are fast but they stack something terrible. Not a pleasure to shoot at all like the Uukha. They have to be the roughest limbs I have ever shot. Unless Uukha majorly screws something up, like outsourcing production to China, I will always buy Uukha limbs and risers. I’m putting my money where my mouth is. Yes I am a fanboy, a fan of perfection and quality, not a brand.


----------



## GoldArcher403

limbwalker said:


> The question was if they are overrated.
> 
> The answer to that, based purely on the fanboy to podium ratio, is yes.
> 
> Perhaps that will change. Good for Uukha if it does.


K.

That ratio mainly exists because Hoyt and W&W sponsor everybody and their mother on the World stage but alright. 

Back to the topic, 

Are the magical? No. But they are an excellent product none the less. Plenty of archers are still shooting great scores with it and I think it offers a different feel and performance other brands dont. Only way to tell is to try them yourself.


----------



## limbwalker

> In fact they sponsor very few archers. So that is the reason for not being on the podium.


This is a very old and tired excuse, used by many companies now. If you want to play in the big show, you need to show up.



> Uukha is also a new company so wait a few years before talking about medals and podiums.


Uukha is not a new company. They have been around for years now. Again, see my first comment.



> If Brady got his hands on XX or VX’s he would win just as much with them as he does with Hoyt.


Perhaps, but the last time he and I talked limbs, he would prefer having his Sky TR-7's back again. But that was a few years ago, when I was still shooting TR-7's


----------



## Greencb

I have tested the Velos and the set I have do not stack, the draw force is similar to MK Veracity. The change per inch and the Draw Force are solid. I agree with the rest of your statement. Earl Hoyt "style" limbs feel different than Curve, or X Curve of a Uukha limb. It will come down to personal preference.


----------



## Viper1

Evil - 

Besides giving John (limbwalker) kudos for being spot on as usual, something else came up.

"Torsional stability" is a term than bandied about a lot, even by me on occasion. 
All it means, on a functional level, is how much can you torque the string (or bow) and not have it affect the shot. 
It's really easy to put a lot of TS into a limb, just make it really stiff (over simplification), but when you do that, any kind of smoothness or speed goes out the window. The higher end limbs have materials, construction and geometry that provide maximum TS without sacrificing too much performance. 

The real question becomes, when does that TS come in and how much does it really help?
Well, in my experience if you're making gross errors, no amount of TS is going to help; it might save you a few points IF your errors are really minor. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## aavaaz

MK veracity! Yes, smoothest limbs I have ever had. Very impressed with them.


----------



## GoldArcher403

limbwalker said:


> This is a very old and tired excuse, used by many companies now. If you want to play in the big show, you need to show up


Ernesto Boardman joined their pro staff two years ago. He unofficially broke the 70 meter world record with a 702/720 during a practice event in Mexico and is a regular on the world cup field. He has beat Brady a number of times. You can find the replays on Youtube.

Ferdinand Delille on their pro staff whos also on the French team just recently took first in the French national team trials with a 684/720, tying the French national record. He is slated to go to Shanghai for the world cup this year.

Audrey Adiecom on their P.S. is a muti French national champion in jr and sr. women and took individual bronze at the Indoor World Championships in Yankton last February. She is also going to be in Shanghai next month.

Alex Zuleta represented the US in the World Archery Youth Championships in 2017 shooting for Uukha.

There were a number of talented kids shooting Uukhas who podium regularly at USAT events here too.

This is what I mean. The celebrity archers like Brady, Mackenzie, and now Casey K, get all the spot light over here and no one sees the rest of the talent around the world using different methods and different equipment. Uukha podiums more than you think. What's not "showing up"?


----------



## aavaaz

Viper1 said:


> Evil -
> 
> Besides giving John (limbwalker) kudos for being spot on as usual, something else came up.
> 
> "Torsional stability" is a term than bandied about a lot, even by me on occasion.
> All it means, on a functional level, is how much can you torque the string (or bow) and not have it affect the shot.
> It's really easy to put a lot of TS into a limb, just make it really stiff (over simplification), but when you do that, any kind of smoothness or speed goes out the window. The higher end limbs have materials, construction and geometry that provide maximum TS without sacrificing too much performance.
> 
> The real question becomes, when does that TS come in and how much does it really help?
> Well, in my experience if you're making gross errors, no amount of TS is going to help; it might save you a few points IF your errors are really minor.
> 
> Viper1 out.


No argument here..


----------



## limbwalker

> He unofficially broke the 70 meter world record


(sigh) 

Do you know how many "unofficial" records there are? (answer - NONE)

This generation wants to "skip ahead" all the time. I'm sorry but there is no shortcut for becoming a legendary company (or athlete) in any sport. For the archery company, the formula is simple. Show up, pay the athletes and get your name on podiums. Every archery company to date has done this. To think you can short-cut the process is just naive.


----------



## theminoritydude

So Ukha limbs are overrated because young people are shooting well with them but are skipping ahead?

I’m confused.


----------



## GoldArcher403

limbwalker said:


> (sigh)
> 
> Do you know how many "unofficial" records there are? (answer - NONE)
> 
> This generation wants to "skip ahead" all the time. I'm sorry but there is no shortcut for becoming a legendary company (or athlete) in any sport. For the archery company, the formula is simple. Show up, pay the athletes and get your name on podiums. Every archery company to date has done this. To think you can short-cut the process is just naive.


Not sure why I'm getting lumped in with "this generation". And I disagree, its more cutthroat these days. Companies demand loyalty. Not everyone can be bought over. They demand the big names sign on with their brand and stay on it. I've personally spoken to archers at big tournaments that have openly said their prostaff deals are binding, and they cant switch brands for X number of years until the contract is up, and that's if there's no renewal. Its not as simple as pay the archers more to win them over. There's contractual obligation involved. You think Hoyt is ever gonna let Brady, their biggest cash cow in history, go?? Not a chance. As soon as one contract ends I'm sure they're shoving a fresh one in his face as soon as it does. 

So no, Uukha cant just pay to have the winners. That notion is as presumptuous as it is archaic.


----------



## EvilGarfield

Greencb said:


> We did see Uukha limbs make 2 podium places at the Lancaster Classic.
> 
> You can see the performance, sound and Draw Force at www.TheTradLab.com
> 
> EX1s are a great limb for the $$$.


Thank you for the website. That's the kind of data that allows to compare apples to apples.

Two things are missing from the website (maybe I missed them):
- tension "OTF" (or off the machine hook) for the test speeds. Some limbs are marked for different settings of the bolts. Trying to have a unified OTF weight would allow better comparison
- aggredated charts to easily compare gear. For example the speed of each limbs for a tension OTF X and a gpp of Y on a single plot .

I truly belive in the usefulness of what is done at thetradlabs and think that it's an amazing ressource we should support. I know there are many variables in recurve shooting but setting up a controlled environment by fixing some variables might allow us to have more educated discussions instead of feelcrafting our way in the sport. This is especially useful for people not having access to large amount of gear to test before purchasing.

Thanks! 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728

I've been shooting Uukha curves, indoors, for a couple of months. They feel smoother than other limbs I have for sure. I'm not good enough to really be a fanboy but I can tell you I'm not as consistent & my groups aren't as tight with the Uukha limbs as with other limbs. I've wondered if my $400 Uukha limbs are much different than their higher end limbs. Limbs I like the least actually shoot tighter & score better. I don't want to try to compare one brand with another except to say if I had to make a money shot or bring my A game my choice of limbs wouldn't be the Uukha limbs. Don't misunderstand, I like the Uukha limbs especially how they feel from draw to anchor. The Uukha limbs smoothness helped me work on some form issues. Liking or disliking limbs I guess is more about personal preference, at my level, than it is about reality. I wonder if the pro's I admire really like the limbs they get paid to shoot. Are they overrated? Not if you their right for you. Personally, before I hit the ATM for Uukha limbs again I'd seriously look at what I consider to be better choices. 
Nick


----------



## aavaaz

limbwalker said:


> This generation wants to "skip ahead" all the time. I'm sorry but there is no shortcut for becoming a legendary company (or athlete) in any sport. For the archery company, the formula is simple. Show up, pay the athletes and get your name on podiums. Every archery company to date has done this. To think you can short-cut the process is just naive.


You lost me. I thought we were talking about limbs. Please stay on the topic.


----------



## aavaaz

_“I'm not good enough to really be a fanboy but I can tell you I'm not as consistent & my groups aren't as tight with the Uukha limbs as with other limbs”_

And I agree. UUkha’s are not forgiving. If you make a mistake they’ll punish you. But if your form is decent, the rewards are tremendous.


----------



## GoldArcher403

This thread has largely been derailed and I accept some fault for that. Lets get back to the main point though.


EvilG,

Uukha has been gaining tracking and has stirred the pot with their new products so it may be easy to interpret that as people blowing how good they are out of proportion. However I can assure you most of what people are saying is true. Theyre not magic, but its a really solid bow that many people adore for its unique feel and higher than average speed. No, there is not any statistical data or spreadsheets out there displaying this, but I dont think there is for any limb for that matter. You wont find the answer here. You'll just have to try them for yourself. None the less, the consensus here seems to be there are very good.


----------



## liquidator4711

limbwalker said:


> Yup. And I was shocked to learn that - just like Border limbs - they aren't magic.


Ok, so you didn’t like them - do you mind giving some more texture as to what you impressions were? Which limbs was it? I can understand you where disappointed if you expected magic.

I can give one more vote for them as barebow limbs as a satisfied user, but of course there is no magic - a solid choice though. They have gained a quite significant traction on the Swedish barebow scene the last couple of years, split together with win&win - looking at competitions at least.


----------



## waxyjaywalker

Hey guys, to whatever degree of overrated-ness the Uukhas may be, there's skilled shooters who make good use of them. And most of us won't outshoot them anyway.

Technical discussions aside, the all black carbon finish is very pretty. I'm considering a pair over more established Korean brands just for the look alone. Havn't made up my mind though. So at least for an enthusiast level shooter such as I, the technical merits weigh at a lower importance than aesthetics. Way I see it, either way it's a splurge, and the impact to my shooting is the confidence gained by thinking either

a) damn, my bow looks nice (Uukha)
or
b) I'm using what top Koreans use, so I've no doubt in my gear (MK/W&W)

Still trying to put a relative value on either options. Really its a matter of emotional consumerism.


----------



## Skropi

waxyjaywalker said:


> Hey guys, to whatever degree of overrated-ness the Uukhas may be, there's skilled shooters who make good use of them. And most of us won't outshoot them anyway.
> 
> Technical discussions aside, the all black carbon finish is very pretty. I'm considering a pair over more established Korean brands just for the look alone. Havn't made up my mind though. So at least for an enthusiast level shooter such as I, the technical merits weigh at a lower importance than aesthetics. Way I see it, either way it's a splurge, and the impact to my shooting is the confidence gained by thinking either
> 
> a) damn, my bow looks nice (Uukha)
> or
> b) I'm using what top Koreans use, so I've no doubt in my gear (MK/W&W)
> 
> Still trying to put a relative value on either options. Really its a matter of emotional consumerism.


Aesthetics trump anything else. As I've already said in another, slingshot related forum, I don't shoot ugly. Give a magical bow, always shooting 10's, and if I dont like it's looks I won't shoot it.
Btw, a good looking setup, does shoot better than an ugly one, the brain is a strange beast 😂


----------



## Captain Kirk

Uukha limbs ar as much or less overrated as every other limb if you measure it on the shooting performance of 99% of the archers buying these.
They feature - like Border - a different limb design and therefore a different feeling at drawing which you recognize as a bigger difference as when you compare "classic" limbs in different qualities. I tried them several times but stayed with classic limb design. Just because of the feeling. Speed benefit is not a big deal.

In this forum, many revolutions were announced and very little (to none) proofed.
Uukha will give for sure many archers pleasure - but it's no revolution.


----------



## EvilGarfield

Ok thank you all for this discussion. As always, very interesting even when we go slightly off subject 

Next time someone tells me I should upgrade my limbs after I beat him in an elimination round, I'll ask if I can try his limbs  

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## lksseven

Evil,

My best advice is 'if you can only listen to 3 voices on this thread, listen to Limbwalker, listen to midwayarchery, listen to Viper' (and I guess listen to me at least for this sentence).

All of the brands are over rated if they're not 'your favorite brand'.

Top archers win high level tournaments with just about every brand out there. Mid level archers win mid level tournaments with just about every brand out there. Low level archers can stink it up with every brand out there. 


I have shot high end Uukhas, high end WinWin, high end Hoyts. Never shot Borders. Didn't like the way Uukhas looked or sounded (and didn't like the flying squirrel graphic), although they shot fine. Liked the Win NS1 wood core limbs a lot (looks, speed, accuracy (TS)), but I found them a bit stacky as I approached the clicker. Loved the Hoyt Xtour limbs - fast and accurate (TS) like the Win NS1, but smoother. But, then the Hoyt Velos made me frown at the Xtours - the Velos are beautiful, fast, accurate, and smooth as butter (and ironically, noticeably thinner than previous Hoyt limbs - more along the lines of the Uukhas, actually). 

But, I did all my best scoring with Hoyt F3 and Hoyt F7 limbs in 2012 - 2015, and nobody's nominating them for greatest limbs ever. Obviously I was just shooting well then, and the limbs du jour weren't preventing that. 

All the limbs are better than we are. All of us. A shooting machine with SF limbs will outshoot the [Koreans or Brady or anyone else with the most wonderful/most expensive limbs known to man]. Looks, slightly different 'feel' characteristics, a linkage with the 'identity' of the brand .... these are the differentiators. 

I get a kick out of the 'leap to the defense of my brand like a mama bear defending her cubs' passion that some brands illicit. Not sure what dynamics coalesce to make that happen (my theory is that those brands are successful in creating a 'us against the Borg kind of vibe, and those who are drawn to the romance of that vibe climb on board), but it's interesting and entertaining. This thread reminded me of Subaru car owners. They have the same 'How DARE you not grant full-throated praise to my beloved Subaru brand!". My wife has driven Subarus for 15 years (many other brands before that). She couldn't care less about cars in general, she's not a 'car' person. But I have seen her walk up to total strangers in Subarus in parking garages and say "Don't you just love your Subaru?" and the other middle aged gal always starts to gush "Yes, I just LOVE this car." I _am_ kind of a car guy, and my impressions of the Subaru are "eh .... it's awright, some things good, some things not so good, overall not one of my favorites". 
She thinks Subaru is under rated. I think Subarus are over rated. So, go figure. It's a weird and entertaining dynamic.


----------



## Captain Kirk

lksseven said:


> My best advice is 'if you can only listen to 3 voices on this thread, listen to Limbwalker, listen to midwayarchery, listen to Viper' (and I guess listen to me at least for this sentence).


sometimes dreams are better than reality :wink:


----------



## kentsabrina

TO ME they are not overrated, but are overpriced for that under-protective/destined to fail cosmetic coating

I dont mind if it happens on sub $300 limbs, but anything above $400 with that is unacceptable


----------



## theminoritydude

I read with fascination the notion that limbs outshoot archers.

I'm going to leave a pair of limbs with my bow at my next competition.


----------



## jhinaz

kentsabrina said:


> <snipit> are overpriced for that under-protective/destined to fail cosmetic coating
> 
> I dont mind if it happens on sub $300 limbs, but anything above $400 with that is unacceptable


I agree with Kent's comments but I don't want it happening even on sub-$300 limbs. - John


----------



## aavaaz

[QUOTyE=Captain Kirk;1110058581]Uukha limbs ar as much or less overrated as every other limb if you measure it on the shooting performance of 99% of the archers buying these.
They feature - like Border - a different limb design and therefore a different feeling at drawing which you recognize as a bigger difference as when you compare "classic" limbs in different qualities. I tried them several times but stayed with classic limb design. Just because of the feeling. Speed benefit is not a big deal.

In this forum, many revolutions were announced and very little (to none) proofed.
Uukha will give for sure many archers pleasure - but it's no revolution.[/QUOTE]

Perhaps no revolution in design. But the their manufacturing process is revolutionary in the archery industry. And, only the VX+ have the super recurve profile for that let off feel which I adore. The XX limbs are conventional. Plus the look is the sexiest out there and for an average shooter like me, looking suave on the line is half the battle.:wink:


----------



## aavaaz

kentsabrina said:


> TO ME they are not overrated, but are overpriced for that under-protective/destined to fail cosmetic coating
> 
> I dont mind if it happens on sub $300 limbs, but anything above $400 with that is unacceptable


100% agreed.


----------



## aavaaz

theminoritydude said:


> I read with fascination the notion that limbs outshoot archers.
> 
> I'm going to leave a pair of limbs with my bow at my next competition.


:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Captain Kirk

Yeah, they are definitely deifferent - in appereance and feeling during draw/shot. 

But just for the topic - they are whether over- nor underrated. They are just limbs with an other concept - as formula limbs.
Both will most likely not replace the conventional design in the next years, but they have proven their performance (one more than other)


----------



## aavaaz

Captain Kirk said:


> Yeah, they are definitely deifferent - in appereance and feeling during draw/shot.
> 
> But just for the topic - they are whether over- nor underrated. They are just limbs with an other concept - as formula limbs.
> Both will most likely not replace the conventional design in the next years, but they have proven their performance (one more than other)


Quite true.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000

Love my uukha. Can get me to 90meter without flipping my sight. I have a 26.5" draw @ 36 lbs.


----------



## pbara2001

I have been shooting Uukha for 6 months. Love them! Smooth, quite and accurate.


----------



## limbwalker

lksseven said:


> I get a kick out of the 'leap to the defense of my brand like a mama bear defending her cubs' passion that some brands illicit. Not sure what dynamics coalesce to make that happen (my theory is that those brands are successful in creating a 'us against the Borg kind of vibe, and those who are drawn to the romance of that vibe climb on board), but it's interesting and entertaining. This thread reminded me of Subaru car owners. They have the same 'How DARE you not grant full-throated praise to my beloved Subaru brand!". My wife has driven Subarus for 15 years (many other brands before that). She couldn't care less about cars in general, she's not a 'car' person. But I have seen her walk up to total strangers in Subarus in parking garages and say "Don't you just love your Subaru?" and the other middle aged gal always starts to gush "Yes, I just LOVE this car." I _am_ kind of a car guy, and my impressions of the Subaru are "eh .... it's awright, some things good, some things not so good, overall not one of my favorites".
> She thinks Subaru is under rated. I think Subarus are over rated. So, go figure. It's a weird and entertaining dynamic.


This, folks, is why I love my friend Larry. Such a way with words to cut through the BS and get straight to the point.


----------



## limbwalker

rjbishop said:


> Not sure why I'm getting lumped in with "this generation". And I disagree, its more cutthroat these days. Companies demand loyalty. Not everyone can be bought over. They demand the big names sign on with their brand and stay on it. I've personally spoken to archers at big tournaments that have openly said their prostaff deals are binding, and they cant switch brands for X number of years until the contract is up, and that's if there's no renewal. Its not as simple as pay the archers more to win them over. There's contractual obligation involved. You think Hoyt is ever gonna let Brady, their biggest cash cow in history, go?? Not a chance. As soon as one contract ends I'm sure they're shoving a fresh one in his face as soon as it does.
> 
> So no, Uukha cant just pay to have the winners. That notion is as presumptuous as it is archaic.


I'm just telling you what works. I'm not a fan of the "archaic" process myself, but if you want to play in the big leagues, you gotta pay the dues. 

This is simply where the sport is at right now. Pay the athletes and they will use your gear (if it's good enough). Period.

"hate the game, not the players" as they say.


----------



## bluedevil49

aavaaz said:


> And, only the VX+ have the super recurve profile for that let off feel which I adore.


VX-1000 also have the Xcurve profile. A great option for a few bucks less.


----------



## GoldArcher403

bluedevil49 said:


> VX-1000 also have the Xcurve profile. A great option for a few bucks less.


Thats what I use. Hard to imagine the VX+ topping these limbs. Theyre already a killer limb. Praying Ill get a deal on some used VX+s just to try out one of these days.


----------



## aavaaz

rjbishop said:


> Thats what I use. Hard to imagine the VX+ topping these limbs. Theyre already a killer limb. Praying Ill get a deal on some used VX+s just to try out one of these days.


So I upgraded from Vx -1000 to VX +. Here is what I found. The VX+ have Ultra high modulus carbon and the surface has 45 deg wrap filament carbon. looks like a fine silk thread wound at 45 deg. Unlike the 1000's the VX do not have the twill weave finish. The VX+ are full 28 grams lighter that 1000 (each limb) on my scale. With my Chrono placed at 15 feet I get consistent 2fps faster arrows on my 'best releases' with consistent back tension maintained through the clicker. Other than that, I have not noticed any big difference. Sound is the same and so is the feedback.


----------



## camperjim

When it comes to brands and spending a lot of money for imagined gear improvements, I cannot but help think of my other hobby, photography. Photography seems to attract techno oriented gearheads. They spend time on the forums discussing the merits of different cameras and multi-thousand dollar prime lenses. They think nothing of spending hundreds of dollars for a ball and socket that fits on top of a thousand dollar tripod. Beyond the gear, few seem to spend much time or interest in artistic expression and vision. They line up to plant their tripod legs in the exact spots where Ansel Adams took pictures.

I could not help myself. I recently bought a WNS/SF forged riser and a couple of sets of limbs. I don't shoot one bit better with that bow than I do with my old Gold Medalist.


----------



## jlimoco

I've been told not to chase speed or weight OTF until I'm certain my form is spot on and then maybe the limbs will make a difference. My form is no where close to perfect but I did buy MK's and mostly because I enjoyed how they felt. Uukha's are the same, and would have bought the XX, but 2 pairs of limbs would not tiller correctly on my riser so it was not meant to be. I shoot barebow.
There's a shooter that has broken several state and national records using Trad Techs at half the cost. 
If you're trying to buy points I don't think it's worth it. If you're going for style or how it feels to you, then that is dependent on your personal taste.


----------



## camperjim

I am a little confused about the "style" issue for archery gear. I would rather not have huge advertising decals on all the products I buy. How about some attractive patterns or artwork or better yet plain limbs and gear.


----------



## lcaillo

I don't find it confusing, just annoying. It's advertising. The hype and branding do get pretty silly. 

I'd like to see real data on limbs like force/draw curves and efficiency but that is not the way the game is played. So rather than having hard data to use as a starting point I will be just borrowing a pair to try to see what I think.


----------



## Greencb

lcaillo said:


> I don't find it confusing, just annoying. It's advertising. The hype and branding do get pretty silly.
> 
> I'd like to see real data on limbs like force/draw curves and efficiency but that is not the way the game is played. So rather than having hard data to use as a starting point I will be just borrowing a pair to try to see what I think.


www.thetradlab.com that site has the limbs with speeds and draw force.


----------



## limbwalker

camperjim said:


> When it comes to brands and spending a lot of money for imagined gear improvements, I cannot but help think of my other hobby, photography. Photography seems to attract techno oriented gearheads. They spend time on the forums discussing the merits of different cameras and multi-thousand dollar prime lenses. They think nothing of spending hundreds of dollars for a ball and socket that fits on top of a thousand dollar tripod. Beyond the gear, few seem to spend much time or interest in artistic expression and vision. They line up to plant their tripod legs in the exact spots where Ansel Adams took pictures.
> 
> I could not help myself. I recently bought a WNS/SF forged riser and a couple of sets of limbs. I don't shoot one bit better with that bow than I do with my old Gold Medalist.


I've been a photographer nearly as long as an archer. And I couldn't agree more. So many parallels between the two. Both require a blend of art and science. A person who cannot do both will always be at a disadvantage to those who can.


----------



## Smokedinpa

I think it’s more about sound and feel than anything. They are quiet and smooth.


----------



## Yukisaru

I've been a Hoyt shooter for years (especially since I've been locked into Formula). Last year I've switch to ILF and had the chance to try out Win & Win, MK, Hoyt ILF, and finally settled on Uukha. 
Starting out on the EVO2 and upgrading to the XX. Most noticeably was the smooth, even draw cycle. The limbs are quiet, almost no vibration after release. There is an uptick in speed which reflected in arrow spine.
Interestingly, Hoyt's new Velo design echos the slim profile and extreme recurve of Uukha's.

I love the "feel" the Uukha's. My major complain is that with the money you're spending on these limbs, especially at the high end, the limbs are easily scratched. With the high carbon composition the limbs the surface is very fragile, for some bizarre reason Uukha doesn't apply any real protective coating on the limbs.
Out of the gate the limb pocket area will get scratched and discolored. I accidentally tripped over my bow and the limbs tapped the ground lightly and there was noticeable scratches. I've seen on other boards and on social media sites similar complaints made to Uukha, but so far there doesn't seem to be a real acceptable response to the issue.


----------



## ItsJim

(Iksseven) "My best advice is 'if you can only listen to 3 voices on this thread, listen to Limbwalker, listen to midwayarchery, listen to Viper' (and I guess listen to me at least for this sentence)."

Absolutely agree.


----------



## lcaillo

Greencb said:


> www.thetradlab.com that site has the limbs with speeds and draw force.


Thanks. This is a great start. Hope you can get more limbs to test.


----------



## The monster

Viper1 said:


> EG -
> 
> Painful truth is that you will never out shoot the limbs you currently own.
> 
> At 36#, speed is one of the last things you need to worry about. In other words, as long as you can reach your target, a faster arrows doesn't really buy you much.
> 
> Going to "better" limbs, is really more about finding limbs that you "like" and increase performance.
> Since pretty much all current production limbs are quite good, what you're getting with higher end limbs is a more custom feel to the shot.
> If you can describe what you want in a limb, that you believe your current ones aren't giving you, that could be a start.
> 
> Now, I certainly have my favorites, but that will most likely have no bearing on you.
> IOWs, be careful when people start telling you what "they" like, especially if you've never seen them shoot.
> 
> The old thing about trying out a few different types and seeing what you like still holds.
> Yes, if you have limited access to other shooters or equipment, that may not be easy.
> 
> That may not be the answer you wanted, but it's the most honest you're going to get.
> 
> Viper1 out.


These days all medium priced Archery equipment is capable of shooting world records. It's like asking Hemingway what type of pencil did he used. 
I do love all the old Samick limbs especially the Extreme and Master.


----------



## lcaillo

The monster said:


> These days all medium priced Archery equipment is capable of shooting world records. It's like asking Hemingway what type of pencil did he used.
> I do love all the old Samick limbs especially the Extreme and Master.


I would generally agree, but I think that there are some differences in how various limbs feel to draw, which is more important to me. 

With respect to Hemingway, I would be more interested in what he drank than his preference in pencils.


----------



## Rousselle

Viper1 said:


> EG -
> 
> Painful truth is that you will never out shoot the limbs you currently own.
> 
> At 36#, speed is one of the last things you need to worry about. In other words, as long as you can reach your target, a faster arrows doesn't really buy you much.
> 
> Going to "better" limbs, is really more about finding limbs that you "like" and increase performance.
> Since pretty much all current production limbs are quite good, what you're getting with higher end limbs is a more custom feel to the shot.
> If you can describe what you want in a limb, that you believe your current ones aren't giving you, that could be a start.
> 
> Now, I certainly have my favorites, but that will most likely have no bearing on you.
> IOWs, be careful when people start telling you what "they" like, especially if you've never seen them shoot.
> 
> The old thing about trying out a few different types and seeing what you like still holds.
> Yes, if you have limited access to other shooters or equipment, that may not be easy.
> 
> That may not be the answer you wanted, but it's the most honest you're going to get.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Super good advice All sports that people are passionate about and use modern equipment, and constantly changing models can trap you into thinking that next model and spec sheet/marketing blurb is offering something quantifiable in performance. Trying before you buy is definitely the way to go. And personal preferences have a huge bearing on whether you like one model over another. This is true of Archery equipment, Motorcycles, Mt Bikes and Kayaking gear... and I'm sure most other hobby equipment. I have definitely sucked in for marketing hype and been bitterly disappointed. Equally I've bought gear and loved it, only to see it slagged off in reviews. Gear and what works for you is so personal. Cheers, Campbell


----------



## Greencb

lcaillo said:


> Thanks. This is a great start. Hope you can get more limbs to test.


NSgs are here and some MKs. Getting caught up now. Just returned form Java Mans Shot today.


----------



## Rylando

Yikes, everyone getting all into it over some limbs. 

I like how they feel. Could I shoot just as bad with regular limbs? totally :wink:

I've shot quite a few limbs in that 200-350 price bracket and I think the uukhas win that bracket, you get alot of bang for the buck and not in the way you do with Border  The MK Inpers are also a nice limb if you like traditional wood limbs, as are some of the old SF products in that range. Are they different? Yes. Are they better? Depends on your definition of better. For me it's really just a different feel.


----------



## Hunter Dave

Sounds like a Chevy vs Ford debate. Let's face it, top scores have been achieved with regular wood/glass limbs so are any of the high tech limb materials really necessary? Probably not, but every manufacturer is trying to improve and differentiate their limb offerings and appeal to discerning archers who aspire to own top quality equipment. Are Uuhka limbs over-rated? IMO, not any more than any other high end limb. It's a great time to be shooting ILF bows due to the broad selection of limbs available from $60 to $1,000. Shoot whatever makes you happy.


----------



## rat4go

Yukisaru said:


> Interestingly, Hoyt's new Velo design echos the slim profile and extreme recurve of Uukha's.


Not sure I completely agree. I have both. I agree that the Velos are narrower than previous Hoyt limbs and rival the Uukha for limb width. The profile on the Velos, however is very similar to other limbs I own and not as aggressive as the 'least aggressive' of the Uukha limbs. The Uukha 'curve' limbs (both EX1 evo2 and HX10 evo2 that I own) defiantly have more 'hook' than most limbs including the Velos. 

The feel difference for this intermediate (at best) archer has me not liking the Uukha as much as the Velos for my Oly bow because they feel (to me) a bit....ummm... vague near the clicker where the Velos are easier for me to kinda feel when I'm close to the click. 

For BB where there's no clicker involved, either seems to work as well as the other for me. I _perceive_ a difference in the DFC between the 2, but can not say which DFC feels better to me nor which scores better for me on the BB riser at this point.

Might have to ask Cody to plot the DFC data for both on top of each other if the data was from limbs rated at the same # so I can see if the data aligns with my perception. This won't help me shoot better either, but may validate if I'm imagining things or not.

Oh, and I like Chevy over Ford (and Suburu  )....but it may have something to do with the payor on a document I get a couple times a month.


----------



## Greencb

Velos is similar to Veracity, nothing like the Curve or X curve of Uukha.


----------



## rat4go

Greencb said:


> Velos is similar to Veracity, nothing like the Curve or X curve of Uukha.


Is your comment regarding shape or DFC or both?

Thanks!


----------



## Greencb

Velos and The MKs are similar in shape and DFC. Below are the range graphs, change in weight from one inch to the next. This expresses what the shooter feels better than a traditional DFC. 

View attachment 6808703


----------



## blue_ridge

aavaaz said:


> Well that is what people who drive a corvette say about a 911 - overrated. Corvette is a fine car but it will never be a Porsche.


Hey, I don't see anyone driving a Porsche in NASCAR, so it must be overrated. Stick with Chevy, Ford and Toyota if you want the best equipment. 😉

I know I don't shoot well enough for brand X limbs to improve my accuracy/consistency much over say, some good old Sky Conquest limbs or original Winex. However, I ENJOY trying new things and playing with new equipment as my budget allows. If we killed every discussion of new equipment these forums like ArcheryTalk would cease to exist.


----------



## blue_ridge

Greencb said:


> www.thetradlab.com that site has the limbs with speeds and draw force.


Cody, I follow your tests and enjoy reading about them and listening to The Push. But why don't you test limb vs limb on the Hooter Shooter, to Compare the actual consistency on a paper target at set distance? With rifles, people speak in terms of the rifles inherant accuracy based on test results with best known ammo and rifle in a rock solid rest to remove as much of human error as possible. (E.g. This is a 1/2 MOA rifle). Why not take each set of limbs, bare shaft tune to dial them in, then see what the average group size is over say 100 arrows at set distance?


----------



## rat4go

Greencb said:


> Velos and The MKs are similar in shape and DFC. Below are the range graphs, change in weight from one inch to the next. This expresses what the shooter feels better than a traditional DFC.
> 
> View attachment 6808703
> 
> View attachment 6808705


Yup...have been to your site more than a few times.  Thanks for taking the time to do this and make it public!!! I just do better with multiple lines on the same chart when using graphs for comparison. Oh...and fully on board with the dF/ds concept and plotting that vs visually looking at slope changes in the dfc. Maybe that approach has been around for awhile but I'd never seen it plotted before. I had resorted to kinda doing that assessment visually since I didnt have the raw data. Whatever...still cool and the data geek in me appreciates it!


----------



## Greencb

blue_ridge said:


> Cody, I follow your tests and enjoy reading about them and listening to The Push. But why don't you test limb vs limb on the Hooter Shooter, to Compare the actual consistency on a paper target at set distance? With rifles, people speak in terms of the rifles inherant accuracy based on test results with best known ammo and rifle in a rock solid rest to remove as much of human error as possible. (E.g. This is a 1/2 MOA rifle). Why not take each set of limbs, bare shaft tune to dial them in, then see what the average group size is over say 100 arrows at set distance?


I have done this and I have yet to see an ILF limb "free of defects" that can not put one arrow on top of another. There are some wood longbows that are not capable. The shooting machine can stack arrows with any ILF limb. The best method to compare is "CPI" graph, speed over distance and sound. The limbs can be compared off the fingers in a test you are suggesting. I would need top shooters to execute the test as I induce more variation than the variance from limb to limb.


----------



## blue_ridge

Greencb said:


> I have done this and I have yet to see an ILF limb "free of defects" that can not put one arrow on top of another. There are some wood longbows that are not capable. The shooting machine can stack arrows with any ILF limb. The best method to compare is "CPI" graph, speed over distance and sound. The limbs can be compared off the fingers in a test you are suggesting. I would need top shooters to execute the test as I induce more variation than the variance from limb to limb.


Ok, thanks. I've been wondering about this for awhile and suspected most modern ILF limbs would be very close, but I've never seen it stated with regards to any real testing. Thanks! How about pushing the distance out farther to see if some models can separate from the pack? Because ar the end of the day, we cancompare DFC's and fps all day long,but it means nothing if the results don't show up on the target.


----------



## PregnantGuppy

blue_ridge said:


> Ok, thanks. I've been wondering about this for awhile and suspected most modern ILF limbs would be very close, but I've never seen it stated with regards to any real testing. Thanks! How about pushing the distance out farther to see if some models can separate from the pack? Because ar the end of the day, we cancompare DFC's and fps all day long,but it means nothing if the results don't show up on the target.


I think that for the answer to that we need to look back at the first reply to this thread. The matter of fact is that the results just aren't there; practically any limb made in the last 20 years (probably even more) is as inherently consistent as we could reasonably expect, specially considering how much of the limit on accuracy is on us as shooters. So looking at DFC's and speed is the only reasonable metric to compare limbs, since there is no significant performance on the limb itself.


----------



## Greencb

From a Speed perspective when you test ILF limbs you can see that "entry level"limbs like Galaxy Gold can perform with the high end limbs at lower gpp. The high end limbs begin to outperform everything beyond 10 gpp. The Uukha VX are very good in this space. 

For me the key it to find optimal. Speed, Draw Force and shootability.


----------



## Team West

The one area that speed matters in my personal opinion is sight aperture placement. I like the aperture set as far away from my eye as possible, and lower poundages put the aperture in line with the arrow path at the farthest extension of the bar. I'd love to shoot lower poundage with my 49 year old shoulders, but I just don't like that sight picture. Maybe I'm just obsessive compulsive... or maybe I'm that grumpy old guy who just likes what he likes? Anyway... I'm curious about the Uukhas simply because a little extra speed for with slightly less apparent weight would have a real impact on the parameters I personally prefer.


----------



## lksseven

Team West said:


> The one area that speed matters in my personal opinion is sight aperture placement. I like the aperture set as far away from my eye as possible, and lower poundages put the aperture in line with the arrow path at the farthest extension of the bar. I'd love to shoot lower poundage with my 49 year old shoulders, but I just don't like that sight picture. Maybe I'm just obsessive compulsive... or maybe I'm that grumpy old guy who just likes what he likes? Anyway... I'm curious about the Uukhas simply because a little extra speed for with slightly less apparent weight would have a real impact on the parameters I personally prefer.


So, here's a question for all - what would you be willing to pay for this comparison information? It's not rocket science, it's just some time and some inventory. If someone were to have on hand a collection of limbs (a big variety of inexpensive, mid-line, and expensive) and be able to give you comparative last inch stacking data, speed at different draw lengths, poundage differences at different draw lengths, ..... what would people be willing to pay for that info (if anything), in their quest to make an informed choice about their next prospective limbs purchase? $5? $50? $100?


----------



## waxyjaywalker

lksseven said:


> So, here's a question for all - what would you be willing to pay for this comparison information? It's not rocket science, it's just some time and some inventory. If someone were to have on hand a collection of limbs (a big variety of inexpensive, mid-line, and expensive) and be able to give you comparative last inch stacking data, speed at different draw lengths, poundage differences at different draw lengths, ..... what would people be willing to pay for that info (if anything), in their quest to make an informed choice about their next prospective limbs purchase? $5? $50? $100?


Pick and choose. Every single pair comparison at 99cents. So the whole inventory would be available for N/2 dollars. Charge a discount for buying the whole collection at once.

Sorry I've been playing a lot of mobile games lately :embara:


----------



## lksseven

waxyjaywalker said:


> Pick and choose. Every single pair comparison at 99cents. So the whole inventory would be available for N/2 dollars. Charge a discount for buying the whole collection at once.
> 
> Sorry I've been playing a lot of mobile games lately :embara:


:dog1:

So, this is kinda the problem .... maybe 12 pairs of limbs, total inventory cost of approx $5,400 ... and the time to test/catalog each limb/measurement .... and sell the results for 99cents? That breakeven point looks soooooooooo tiny way out there on the horizon. Oh, and new models to purchase/add to inventory next year, too!


----------



## Charles A Smith

1. You had me at “I have yet to see an ILF limb "free of defects" that can not put one arrow on top of another.”

2. At the risk of doubling your workload it is worth pointing out that you can resell the tested limbs. Also I bet that asking on this forum would get most of the limbs you want to test as loaners.


----------



## lcaillo

I really do not think that there is a significant difference in precision in most limbs of decent quality so I would agree with comment 1 above. I do think that how the limbs feel to an individual at their draw length might make a difference in how that person thinks about the execution of the shot, which might account for some difference in performance. There are differences in speed and how limbs transfer energy to the arrow through the delivery of the arrow.

I just bought a set of vx1000 limbs and have been shooting the wiawis one. The force draw curve is definitely a little different, with the Uukha delivering more force to the arrow earlier in the draw. Frankly, initially, they felt somewhat like drawing my compound, though obviously not that extreme. They seem to be slightly softer at the clicker. After one day of shooting them, however, the difference seems less significant without directly comparing them. I think that we probably adjust to the difference quickly, much like we adapt to relative changes color and sound.

To answer the original question I would say that in an absolute sense, comparing accuracy or precision, probably not. But if you like what they do and can afford them, they are fine limbs and are probably one of the faster limbs and are very smooth at full draw. I really like them so far. But I would not have bought them if I could not find them used for 30% less than new. 

One thing about them that some might not like is that the finish is fragile. It won't matter in terms of performance or durability but cosmetically, if you are touchy about it, they are easily scratched or dinged in terms of the finish.


----------



## BlasterMcMassiv

They're neat.


----------



## Jake5

lcaillo said:


> I really do not think that there is a significant difference in precision in most limbs of decent quality so I would agree with comment 1 above. I do think that how the limbs feel to an individual at their draw length might make a difference in how that person thinks about the execution of the shot, which might account for some difference in performance. There are differences in speed and how limbs transfer energy to the arrow through the delivery of the arrow.
> 
> I just bought a set of vx1000 limbs and have been shooting the wiawis one. The force draw curve is definitely a little different, with the Uukha delivering more force to the arrow earlier in the draw. Frankly, initially, they felt somewhat like drawing my compound, though obviously not that extreme. They seem to be slightly softer at the clicker. After one day of shooting them, however, the difference seems less significant without directly comparing them. I think that we probably adjust to the difference quickly, much like we adapt to relative changes color and sound.
> 
> To answer the original question I would say that in an absolute sense, comparing accuracy or precision, probably not. But if you like what they do and can afford them, they are fine limbs and are probably one of the faster limbs and are very smooth at full draw. I really like them so far. But I would not have bought them if I could not find them used for 30% less than new.
> 
> One thing about them that some might not like is that the finish is fragile. It won't matter in terms of performance or durability but cosmetically, if you are touchy about it, they are easily scratched or dinged in terms of the finish.


If I may hijack a bit I am changing from a 34lb K7 Bow and limbs as I am aged I need a pair of limbs that are faster than the Kaya 1 at 32lb ( the only limbs I could loan I am in a very large area with few archers ) 
I am looking at the W&W Breed starting at the wiawis I need a smooth draw and more speed than a Kayak 1 ( has wood and is not made anymore ) are you able to give me a run down on the wiawis please Leonard?
Jake5


----------



## erose

Jake5 said:


> If I may hijack a bit I am changing from a 34lb K7 Bow and limbs as I am aged I need a pair of limbs that are faster than the Kaya 1 at 32lb ( the only limbs I could loan I am in a very large area with few archers )
> I am looking at the W&W Breed starting at the wiawis I need a smooth draw and more speed than a Kayak 1 ( has wood and is not made anymore ) are you able to give me a run down on the wiawis please Leonard?
> Jake5


I went from the Kaya K1s to WiaWis NS foam limbs, and the NS limbs are a much lighter limb and are faster. I had to go down in draw weight, as I'm getting older and I had some shoulder issues that I was dealing with. 

I own a pair of Kaya K1 37lb longs that gave me 44lbs on the fingers. Went to 34lb NS limbs which gave me about 37lbs on the fingers at draw. My sight marks changed very little between the two limbs, which is what I was hoping when I took the risk and got the NS limbs. 

Just recently purchased the WiaWis MXT limbs, which are the same weight physically as the NS limbs, and are just as fast, but have a slightly more aggressive curve to the recurve of the limbs, and so they will provide IMO a smoother draw through the clicker for longer draw lengths, which I have.

But yeah, the WiaWis NS or MXT limbs, at least the foam core ones will provide you greater speed to draw weight than the Kaya K1 limbs.


----------



## bluedevil49

limbwalker said:


> Uukha is shaping up to be the new Border. Let me know when you see them on the medal platform at the Olympic games.


Grave dig post, I know. And I'm not looking to start any debate, but apparently nobody let you know that unlike Border limbs, Uukha did make it to the Olympic Medal platform. Mexico Mixed Team


----------



## stick monkey

Overrated…hmm depends on what you like. I like how uukha look but did not see any benefits from the superior torsional stability…didn’t like the draw cycle…and honestly couldn’t best any of my previous pb’s with carbon and wood core limbs…that is what I prefer. I have shot good scores with carbon foam as well but just prefer the feeling of nice maple core limbs.


----------



## limbwalker

bluedevil49 said:


> Grave dig post, I know. And I'm not looking to start any debate, but apparently nobody let you know that unlike Border limbs, Uukha did make it to the Olympic Medal platform. Mexico Mixed Team


I don't mind being corrected. Good for them!


----------



## Vittorio

Have a look to the photo's of World Games qualification tournament for Bare Bow men and women happened today in Birmingham. Among 24 archers, if i have seen well, only 4 were using Uukha limbs, but top 2 men and top woman were shooting ... Gillo GTL-C88 limbs as many others on the field.









DAY 7 BAREBOW QUALIFYING - worldarchery


Official photo library of World Archery, the international federation for the important Olympic and Paralympic sport of archery.




worldarchery.smugmug.com


----------



## MooseisLoose

Vittorio said:


> Have a look to the photo's of World Games qualification tournament for Bare Bow men and women happened today in Birmingham. Among 24 archers, if i have seen well, only 4 were using Uukha limbs, but top 2 men and top woman were shooting ... Gillo GTL-C88 limbs as many others on the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY 7 BAREBOW QUALIFYING - worldarchery
> 
> 
> Official photo library of World Archery, the international federation for the important Olympic and Paralympic sport of archery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldarchery.smugmug.com


Will you guys ever make XL limbs? I'd happily buy them but with my DL I prefer XL only


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

Yeah... yeah... yeah... but... but... but... Uukhas have won the "BlindArcher Backyard Olympics" every weekend since September... 

And so fast... They'll smoke the "feet" off a cheetah... Sooo fast that at 30m I can only get one cup of coffee and one McMuffin down between release and impact. 

They deliver so much energy I get complete pass throughs every time I tune through paper... 

The flying squirrel is so dominating that their mere presence causes the competition to fall in... well, laughter


----------



## Vittorio

MooseisLoose said:


> Will you guys ever make XL limbs? I'd happily buy them but with my DL I prefer XL only


At present we offer 27-29-31" GT risers in ILF version that combined to Short/Medium/Long limbs generate bows from 68" to 76" long. On special order, we can now assemble a 33.5" Formula riser that can give you a 78.5" Formula bow. I think we have sufficient lenghts to cover present and future needs of the market, were we forecast a development toward long risers and short limbs in both Recurve and Bare Bow. . IMHO the perfect 70" bow for 30" DL at present is with 27" riser and medium limbs, but at <29" DL, 29" riser with short limbs is even better, if you use GT risers geometries.
In short, no intention to develop XL limbs.


----------



## FerrumVeritas

Vittorio said:


> Have a look to the photo's of World Games qualification tournament for Bare Bow men and women happened today in Birmingham. Among 24 archers, if i have seen well, only 4 were using Uukha limbs, but top 2 men and top woman were shooting ... Gillo GTL-C88 limbs as many others on the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY 7 BAREBOW QUALIFYING - worldarchery
> 
> 
> Official photo library of World Archery, the international federation for the important Olympic and Paralympic sport of archery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldarchery.smugmug.com


I wonder who sent them those limbs 😉
I also wonder about those new ones you’re cooking up


----------



## Vittorio

FerrumVeritas said:


> I wonder who sent them those limbs 😉
> I also wonder about those new ones you’re cooking up


Some are fully sponsored, some are partially sponsored, some have purchased their own equipment. Same as happning for all brands. But #teamgillo archers are free to use the limbs they prefer, as you can see. Also in this we are very different from other makers. So they only shoot our limbs if they like them.
Q7 Limbs are almost ready, they feature the same shape and drawing curve as C88, but they are with fiberglass and 5 layes in total same as Q2 and Q3. So cheaper than C88, may be a bit slower. 
October - November forecast for official introduction.


----------



## Hikari

Vittorio said:


> Have a look to the photo's of World Games qualification tournament for Bare Bow men and women happened today in Birmingham. Among 24 archers, if i have seen well, only 4 were using Uukha limbs, but top 2 men and top woman were shooting ... Gillo GTL-C88 limbs as many others on the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY 7 BAREBOW QUALIFYING - worldarchery
> 
> 
> Official photo library of World Archery, the international federation for the important Olympic and Paralympic sport of archery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldarchery.smugmug.com


What is the wooden bow Jozsef Molnar shooting? (At least I think that is the archer.)


----------



## Steve_M.

Hikari said:


> What is the wooden bow Jozsef Molnar shooting? (At least I think that is the archer.)



He made it himself.


----------



## MooseisLoose

Steve_M. said:


> He made it himself.


How can I contact him to make me one???


----------



## Fdale's Finest

I couldn't tell you if Uukha limbs are overrated or not but I can tell you that I am enjoying my Gobi's over my Galaxy Bronze Stars. The Gobi's feel much smoother and almost like there is a small bit of let off and noticeably faster at 3lbs lighter than the Galaxies. I only hunt and am not too interested at this time in target archery other than to improve my skill and my Uukha Gobi's at 43lbs are penetrating in all of my targets at least an inch deeper than the 46lb Galaxy limbs and that will allow me to hold longer in a hunting situation and should make it easier to get a pass through on game.


----------



## Eugenrigips

The only reason that stopped me from buying Ukkhas so far, is that they get hyped so much from the traditional community shooting mostly 3D for their smoothness and speed , but I never see how that translates to actual olympic Recurve scores. 

Most good shooters stick with what has proven to work, that's why u rarely ever see it at nationals here. 
It's always the same argument that's because they don't sponsor these shooters. But here in Germany only the olympic participants are directly sponsored by the companies. Most other strong archers have some sort of sponsership with local stores, so they are free to shoot what they prefer - and still noone goes for the Uukhas.

I got the chance to shoot some Uukhas for a dozen arrows. They felt very smooth and delivered more speed then my w&w mxt-10 foam limbs. But on release the limbs felt very uncontroled and had a lot of vibrition. To be fair though: I shot them on someone elses bow so this feedback might be irrelevent, because it was probably wrong brace height and stabilizer setup and so on.


----------



## Eugenrigips

lksseven said:


> So, here's a question for all - what would you be willing to pay for this comparison information? It's not rocket science, it's just some time and some inventory. If someone were to have on hand a collection of limbs (a big variety of inexpensive, mid-line, and expensive) and be able to give you comparative last inch stacking data, speed at different draw lengths, poundage differences at different draw lengths, ..... what would people be willing to pay for that info (if anything), in their quest to make an informed choice about their next prospective limbs purchase? $5? $50? $100?


I would probably pay something around 50$ for these kind of informations. It's so hard to find any actual Data. So if i buy imbs it's kind of a wild guess how much lbs I will end up with at 32" DL.

Jake Kaminski started to collect Data and compared limbs and showed some Draw Curves in one of his videos. Wich made me buy the MXT-10 limbs, because I had some data on how they might draw at my DL.


----------



## G.Lizard

Eugenrigips said:


> Jake Kaminski started to collect Data and compared limbs and showed some Draw Curves in one of his videos. Wich made me buy the MXT-10 limbs, because I had some data on how they might draw at my DL.


Those MXT-10s look like a cross between a Uukha and traditional curve. Seriously considering...seems like that would work well and be forgiving for any shooter without a clicker--having more of the powerstroke through the middle range, with just a bit of a 'pony' wall at full draw vs. a let-off sensation many Uukha shooters describe or full stack like many top Olympic shooters prefer.


----------



## FerrumVeritas

The MXT-10 limbs (and their predecessor the MXT-G) have the same curve profile as the Gillo GTL-88. They are lighter, so are faster, but the draw curve is very comparable. Finding the right brace height took a little experimentation, but it almost universally increased my crawl by about 3/16ths for both indoor and outdoor setups over the conventional limbs I shot last year. I actually ended up shooting a heavier arrow with less draw weight this outdoor season because of it, which I think helped me a bit in the wind.


----------



## Bigjono

I found Uukha ok for 3D but inconsistent with multiple crawls for field.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camperjim

Although this is an old thread it seems to be active so, I will provide my experience with shooting Uukhas forafter several months. First disclaimer, I have not tried them on my Olympic bow. They have a unique feel and I suspect I would prefer a more traditional limb for pulling through the clicker. Second disclaimer, I do not shoot 3 under, no face walking, no string walking. My experience is for traditional split finger shooting. I anchor with the index finger at the corner of the mouth. My limbs are [email protected] and pull a little less than 35# at my 30" draw. Those numbers match the WNS carbon limbs I was shooting before. 

First observation, I definitely picked up some speed over standard WNS limbs. I don't have a chrono but I can tell because the arrow drop is less by several feet at 50-60 yards, the max I have shot. The performance also shows in the spine of the arrow. Previously my arrows were noticeably stiff and with the Uukhas they are now about perfect. So better performance, less arrow drop with the same poundage.

There is a price to pay for this. The Uukhas feel like they are higher poundage. I believe that is because of the force curve. It takes more force to pull the Uukha limbs earlier in the draw cycle. That characteristic is a negative. Halfway into the draw cycle our bodies are not in the best position to pull and hold the bow. Arm, elbow, shoulder are still in a more forward position. It is clearly easier to pull more later in the draw cycle as we approach full alignment.

Next is the feel of the limbs. They feel different throughout the draw cycle and while expanding prior to release. Different, but not necessarily better or worse. I like them for my trad shooting, but again I am not rushing to try them for Olympic style shooting.


----------



## Oldmantime21!

I have two sets of limbs I shoot with. Samick Masters (2002 model) and the Uukha SX50's. 

I'm slightly favoring the Masters. In the end its sort of a preference, it's a feel issue. Some people like the "stop start" feel at anchor and perhaps that's good enough for them. I prefer that lineal stack feel so I know, without looking too much at the arrow tip, how close I'm getting to the clicker. So for me, it was a case where both limbs are of good quality, I like them. I found with that more dynamic feel to my draw I was shooting fewer weak shots. Shooter's preference and under no circumstances should I say "yeah... this is the right one for you..."


----------

